# FREE Betting Tips



## kandrit (May 21, 2016)

Hello everyone.

I recently published the app Betting Tips on google play.

As the name suggests, the app is about betting. We carefully pick bets that will likely win and also have high odds.

It is totally free to use and is ad supported.

You can find it here:

https://play.google.com/store/apps/d...lv.bettingtips

Leave a review (and +1) if you like it!

Thank you very much!


----------



## Khushboo (Jun 13, 2016)

Its really great job and one of the best app.
Thanks.


----------

